# Video of Pensacola East Snorkeling Reef



## Firefishvideo

Shot this footage of the new Pensacola East Snorkeling Reef last week. It has not been down long, but it already has some life on it. It will be really cool when the tropical fish make it home....probably soon.


----------



## reefcreature

how deep is that?


----------



## Firefishvideo

ranges from about 12-15'. I think they are still adding to it, so the final pieces will be a little deeper.


----------



## reefcreature

ok, just wanting to make sure it isn't to deep for the granddaughter. the kid is a fish and is wanting to do scuba. she is only 9.


----------



## Firefishvideo

reefcreature said:


> ok, just wanting to make sure it isn't to deep for the granddaughter. the kid is a fish and is wanting to do scuba. she is only 9.


 OH......Well, I should say, that the first reefs are between the first and second sand bar, and the last are past the second bar.....which means it is a descent swim, and puts you in a position to be at the mercy of currents and rips.
I would also suggest that swimmers/snorkelers/divers, NOT be in the water during failing light,or when the water is rough/murky....especially out past the second sand bar.....enough said...:whistling:
This is a Great resource......which has been much needed, have fun,be safe.:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

cool thanks for sharing. do you know how many pods are there all total?


----------



## reefcreature

that is a little too far out for her. maybe if your allowed to take a boat or something on a calm day if it's even allowed.


----------



## TightLines172

Great video! Anyone care to share where this is located? I would love to dive it this summer...TIA


----------



## Firefishvideo

Located about 1.5 miles east of the Portafino Towers.
GPS of nearest parking lot : 30.348000, -87.053787
I forgot to count the number of reefs that are currently in place (Someone posted on another forum that there were 18) .....Couldn't find an official # or how many there will be at completion.


----------



## jmako

Great video. And what a terrific idea to build snorkeling reefs close to the beach for all to enjoy. I hope they build more.
Years ago I took my family down to the keys to Pennycamp in Key Largo and Molasses Reef off Marathon. With simply a mask, snorkel, and fins they had more fun on those reefs than in Disney World.


----------



## Firefishvideo

jmako said:


> Great video. And what a terrific idea to build snorkeling reefs close to the beach for all to enjoy. I hope they build more.
> Years ago I took my family down to the keys to Pennycamp in Key Largo and Molasses Reef off Marathon. With simply a mask, snorkel, and fins they had more fun on those reefs than in Disney World.


 Those reefs are AWESOME....here is some video I shot a little while back, while staying in Islamorada.
http://vimeo.com/8959518


----------



## JD7.62

Firefishvideo said:


> Located about 1.5 miles east of the Portafino Towers.
> GPS of nearest parking lot : 30.348000, -87.053787
> I forgot to count the number of reefs that are currently in place (Someone posted on another forum that there were 18) .....Couldn't find an official # or how many there will be at completion.


Is the reef East or West of that lot?


----------



## Firefishvideo

JD7.62 said:


> Is the reef East or West of that lot?


 It is just to the east......There is a cut in the dunes near the entrance, and you can unload your gear there , then park in the lot.
The reef is marked with a bouy right now, but there are two poles on the beach which you can use to line yourself up with for direction. The first structure is between the first and second sand bar.
Here is a link to the story on FOX ... 
http://www.fox10tv.com/dpp/news/local_news/pensacola/Snorkeling-reef-almost-finished


----------



## tripleblessing

This will be FANTASTIC!!! Great video


----------



## dolfnfan

Firefishvideo said:


> Located about 1.5 miles east of the Portafino Towers.
> GPS of nearest parking lot : 30.348000, -87.053787
> I forgot to count the number of reefs that are currently in place (Someone posted on another forum that there were 18) .....Couldn't find an official # or how many there will be at completion.


Sounds like there are 50 reefs. Found this on the Fox News site:

"Each reef is 10 feet apart, and then each pair is 25 feet apart, and then it extends perpendicular from shore for 500 feet,” 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Great job Scott! I'll have to take my girlfriend there. Bought her a mask and snorkle last week and she tried it out in Panama City this last weekend we were there. Hopefully have her divinng soon.

Another note, since a lot of snorklers may not be aware... Make SURE to have a floating dive flag with you. Not only is it the law and could cost you a ticket, it will save your life letting boaters see you. MBT dive shop has them as do other shops. 

I have truck tire innertubes, make for a great way to stow gear. Tie a large mesh laundry bag from wal-mart to it, and you can have bottles of water, and anything else you need and something to hold onto so your not treading water.


----------



## Stressless

Here's the plan for Navarre - Mark's been leading the effort for years just hard raising the funds. The plan details exactly what we're trying to get - and what in a smaller scale is going in off Portostink-o.

http://www.navarrebeachmarinesanctu...orkelingReefNavarreProposal-Rev-4.2-Draft.pdf

Also add that a kayak anchored up with a dive flag is a huge benefit for tired snorkelers. - Clay let me know when you're heading out there, I'll bring along the gear and the Mrs.


----------

